# Smoker Roasted Potatoes, Easy Meal Part 3



## disco (Apr 18, 2016)

This is the last of the posts from the meal I made when my brother and his wife stayed with us while we were suffering from a cold. I decided to do roast potatoes in the smoker because they don't take a lot of prep or work.

I cut two large potatoes into 6 wedges each. I put them in a roasting pan and poured a layer of oil onto the bottom of the pan. I tossed the potatoes around in the oil.













Smoker Roasted Potatoes 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 18, 2016






I sprinkled Italian Seasoning Blend over the potatoes.













Smoker Roasted Potatoes 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 18, 2016






I put the pan in the pellet smoker that was preheated to 350 F.













Smoker Roasted Potatoes 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 18, 2016






After 30 minutes, I flipped the potatoes, brushing them with oil.













Smoker Roasted Potatoes 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 18, 2016






30 minutes later, they were done.













Smoker Roasted Potatoes 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 18, 2016


















Prime Rib 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Apr 17, 2016






*The Verdict*

These turned out great. A nice fluffy interior under a nice crispy crust. Delicious.

Disco


----------



## b-one (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks tasty,my wife would be upset if I used that clean of a pan in a smoker or grill be careful!:biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow.    Then taters look good.


----------



## disco (Apr 18, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,my wife would be upset if I used that clean of a pan in a smoker or grill be careful!


Thanks, B! I bought the pots and I'll do what I want with them and the cheque is in the mail. Actually, I buy a couple of cheap pans when they're on sale and use them for smoking so the kitchen pans are safe.


c farmer said:


> Wow. Then taters look good.


Thanks, Adam!


----------



## tropics (Apr 19, 2016)

Disco they look good,I like mine pealed LOL

Richie


----------



## essexsmoker (Apr 19, 2016)

They look really good. Will have to try them myself.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2016)

Taters look great Disco!

We do the same with little red potatoes.

Al


----------



## disco (Apr 19, 2016)

tropics said:


> Disco they look good,I like mine pealed LOL
> 
> Richie


To channel my Dad, potato skins are the healthiest part of the potato! Thanks, Richie.


essexsmoker said:


> They look really good. Will have to try them myself.


I hope you like them!


SmokinAl said:


> Taters look great Disco!
> 
> We do the same with little red potatoes.
> 
> Al


Thanks, Al. Roast potatoes are She Who Must Be Obeyed's favourite so I have them often.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2016)

Those look Great, Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mrs Bear does Roasted Red Taters in the toaster oven.

How would that work at about 250°??

275° is my MES Smoker Max.

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 19, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look Great, Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear.

I did them in my Bradley a couple of times. They took about 90 minutes and don't brown quite as much.


----------

